# strings on feet!!!



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

Whenever i see a pidge tangled up in a string, i lure him or her with a bit of seed mix (they love this more than anything, know i am the one with the good food and not the white bread!) and than gently pick them up when they allow me, and always have tweezers and scissors (medical ones) that i use to remove them before their toes get totally ruined and fall off leaving them with a peg. How does this happen? why do they get tangled up in strings like this?
If any of you see this, you just need a little seed and about a week to get to know the bird, than a trust will be developed and you can than pick the bird up and remove it.
just thought i would mention this, no other posts about it and it is a real problem in feral flocks.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your kindness in removing the string off of our feral feet as it can become quite a nightmare for them.

If string is anywhere around our ferals, wherever they feed or drink, it just gets entangled between and around their toes, even binding both feet together at times. They can't remove it with their beaks as it gets intertwined. As they struggle to move around the string gets tighter and tighter, causing cutt off of circulation.
.

We have had quite a few situations with birds with string feet on this forum, just do a search and see what you come up with.

Here is a thread on one of the latest pigeon rehabbed with string injuries.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15077


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

Thank you for looking after the pigeon's feet! It is so important to catch it early before the thread does any damage.

I even found one of my own aviary pigeons had thread tangled around his foot last week. I would never carry thread in with me, and he doesn't fly free so I don't know where the thread came from. It hadn't done any damage yet, but even so he was obviously in pain and feeling very sorry for himself.

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

One of my pigeons recently had my own hair entangled around his foot, luckily loose enough to get it off with no trouble. I am not worried about my guys though, I check them constantly and notice right away if there is anything unusual, but the poor ferals worry me.

Reti


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*String is Bad !*

I was so mad at myself the other week.  I had actually taken string into the loft carrying bands, and somehow it got misplaced. 

You guessed it, I soon found several birds that had it all wrapped up around their feet. Some careful cutting was in order, to make matters worse, the string did not appear cotton based, so it was really sharp, and would have done damage in time. So NEVER take string or thread of any type into or around the loft !!


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

[QUOTE so he was obviously in pain and feeling very sorry for himself.

Cynthia[/QUOTE]
that is as sad as it is adorable. i once found a pidge faacing a corner waiting to die, other birds above crapping on his whole squabbie body. i went and picked him up, the little guy was scared, he was fully wrapped in thread, what a struggle! broke his wing, and had a bump on his head.
I called him Lucky, lucky little boy. he turned out to be a beautifully healed and rehabbed cock with the sweetest and most unique and uninfluenced mating coo ever! instead of tick tick coo, it was rrrr-rrrr-itck coo
beautiful! there is hope, for everyone of us people that saves an injured pigeon, there is a guardian pigeon looking over us.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

1 week!!

Took me two weeks of twice daily feeding to lure my pigeon with fishing line around both feet - effectively hobbled he was..... -but there's no feeling finer  than when you see a bird in trouble and eventually you manage to scoop them up. You just hold on tight to those little guys until you can free their feet and you can almost feel their relief in having it cut free. 

Tania xx


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

They walk around in the string, then don't know how to get it off....they struggle because they don't know any better and it just gets worse. I have had baby doves get string around their toes and ankles. It must have been a nightmare for the little squab, because I didn't notice it until it had made quite a mess of his ankle. I managed to get it off, though, and I figure the string was actually a piece of my own hair. I have long hair.


----------

